# voltage data logger



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Last week we had a glitch that could be just about anything. The only facts are the lights went off then came back on (hps so they had to cool down before restarting), florescent lights dimmed for 2-10 seconds (hard to get a real time from a operator) and from the plc trends it looks like 50-60% of the analog sensors rebooted.

Long story short we had a 25kv cable splice fail about a month ago so any glitch is now being brought to the top of the pile and they want someone to do something. 

Ok thats the background now for the problem. The amprobe data recorder just got sent back as un-repairable so im in need of a new data recorder or i need to rent one for a week to monitor 480v 3 phase. 

Any suggestions. Something under $2000 would be preferable as that can be purchased with out a bunch of signatures but if it costs more then its not that big of a deal.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

gpop said:


> Ok thats the background now for the problem. The amprobe data recorder just got sent back as un-repairable so im in need of a new data recorder or i need to rent one for a week to monitor 480v 3 phase.
> 
> Any suggestions. Something under $2000 would be preferable as that can be purchased with out a bunch of signatures but if it costs more then its not that big of a deal.



I REALLY Like the fluke 1750 Own 6 of them and are easy to set up great report writer.

I also use a Hioki

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/h...m_term=+hioki +3169&utm_content=Hioki 3169-20


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

brian john said:


> I REALLY Like the fluke 1750 Own 6 of them and are easy to set up great report writer.
> 
> I also use a Hioki
> 
> http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/h...m_term=+hioki +3169&utm_content=Hioki 3169-20


For the amount of use it will get the fluke is probably over kill so i will ask them to look at the hioki as it looks like it will do what i need plus more. 

One day they need to get a siemens and sq d engineer on site to see what it would take to get the 20 year old panel monitors to communicate with the modern plc. From the specs on the equipment we should be able to monitor all the voltages and large breakers from a computer.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

boss rented me a fluke 435 for a couple of weeks. Will have to spend some time this week end reading the manual but i have it monitoring one bank at the moment using you-tube instructions. 

Got to love you-tube


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Mentioning your glitch problem above reminded me of this service call we had one time.

We had bought a fluke logger a few months previous, mostly for recording feeder loads to MCC's, so we would know if we could add more load, etc.

A guy calls the shop, says he has a rental that the tenant doesn't want to pay rent on, because the lights in the home flicker every day. So one of the guys goes out, it's a $hithole beatup single wide with crap everywhere, he checks all the connections, doesn't find anything wrong. Calls the landlord and tells him.

Two days later, the landlord calls the shop again and says the tenant is still complaining about flickering lights. I go out this time with the guy that did the original service call. And I bring the Fluke logger with me.

I tell the tenant what I'm going to do, "that this logger won't miss a thing. If the power so much as hiccups, it'll catch it." A take a picture frame down above the panel, hang the logger from the nail on the wall and sandwich the test leads behind the panel cover up high enough the damn cats can't play with them.

Two weeks go by and we stop in to check the results. No voltage dips/swells recorded. Nada.

We tell the landlord. And tenant. No issues in two weeks of recording, after complaints of issues every day.

Haven't heard from either one since then, that was two years ago.

The bull**** stops when the logger comes out. No more finger pointing.

Anyways, this story doesn't have anything to do with anything. But, it is definitely a nice tool to have.


----------

